# Mini Baler



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

Hello Everyone from Texas, New to the forum and I saw a few of these discussions. We had a CHI baler a couple years ago and it worked fine. We sold it and bought a New Holland big baler. Well long story short we decided to sell all of our equipment last year because of all the prices for fertilizer, seed, etc going up and cattle prices are still in the toilet. Got more money than what we paid for most of the equipment, we were going to pay a neighbor to cut the grass fields, and we are planning to sell our cattle and get a few Jersery’s to milk. Well when we made the mini bales we cut in places we couldn’t get the big baler in and we ended up with A LOT of bales. We kept what we needed for small animals and i put a ad in craigslist Around September. I was usually sold out by December. You see they are perfect for the ladies and the kids to handle. They weigh about 40-45lbs and are much easier than the squares. So we decided to buy another one just for our stock which will be way down in a month or so. We bought the Yanmar Package of baler, cutter and mini rake. The rake and cutter are for the small farmer/rancher with 20 acres or so but its a bit little for us. The baler came from dealer who by the way had never even seen one much less worked one. So its been a learning curve to say the least. I like the look of the bales, but only problem we are having with it is about every 3rd or 4th bale it wont tie right and the bale looks like sh*t. It seems to ties better when its on a heavier density but when we put it on that it jumps back to the lighter one. We’ve tried different sting and such. will continue to work with it. Over all i would recommend the baler, and the rest of the package if you have a small farm.
View attachment 91905

View attachment 91904

View attachment 91903

View attachment 91902


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

I can’t get your attachments to open. I’d be interested to see some more of your baler pics.


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

Ill try again.


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)




----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)




----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)




----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

How many bales can you do per hour with that? 
What tractor are you running it with?


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

We’re using 2022 JD 3025E. We were using a JD 1025R on the first baler we had. I cant tell you exactly how many bales a hour because we are still working the bugs out and adjusting the baler, but we got 128 bales in a couple hours and that was slow. It’ll get faster and more when we rolling good. I just texted a couple of folks that are our regulars buying hay and I already got a call for pickup at 7am in the morning. His Mom like them for her goats case he can handle them with ease.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

I use an old NH 66 square baler with a 2025R. I’m interested in learning some more about the small rounds. With the square baler I can do 135-150/hour pretty easily. I wasn’t sure about needing to stop and tie bales and how much that would slow it down.


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Ive got the square baler version from Small Farm Innovations. Its pretty neat when all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

BirdDoc said:


> Ive got the square baler version from Small Farm Innovations. Its pretty neat when all the bugs are worked out.


What size of bales does that make? Any pictures of it in operation or the finished bales?


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

MTB98 said:


> I use an old NH 66 square baler with a 2025R. I’m interested in learning some more about the small rounds. With the square baler I can do 135-150/hour pretty easily. I wasn’t sure about needing to stop and tie bales and how much that would slow it down.


We dont have to stop and tie bales, its just that the baler didnt come from the dealer pre-djusted so we are having to adjust things as we go. I believe once we get it tweeked we should be getting about the same as you are with the square baler maybe a bit more since they are lighter in weight.


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

BirdDoc said:


> Ive got the square baler version from Small Farm Innovations. Its pretty neat when all the bugs are worked out.


We thought about that one too but if im not mistaken it still makes a pretty heavy bale even when put on a lighter weight and the size is still pretty big (4x18 up to 44). These rounds are like 20X28 and we have ours set for around 45lbs so its lighter than a small square bale which on a average weight of 65lbs and it a tad lighter than sack of feed.


----------



## MTB98 (Feb 13, 2021)

Clarner said:


> We dont have to stop and tie bales, its just that the baler didnt come from the dealer pre-djusted so we are having to adjust things as we go. I believe once we get it tweeked we should be getting about the same as you are with the square baler maybe a bit more since they are lighter in weight.


You have to stop for a few seconds to finish off the bale, tie/wrap it then drop it out before continuing to bale?


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

Depends on what you're baling and moisture content. I've baled some really dry bahia that were around 25-30lbs and some spring ryegrass/clover mix that wasn't super dry and really packed tight, upwards of 80+ lbs.


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

MTB98 said:


> What size of bales does that make? Any pictures of it in operation or the finished bales?


I think I have a video of it on my youtube page. Wiregrass Hobby Farming


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

The small balers were actually NOT made to do small bales per se, as one can already do that with a regular sq baler by adjusting the length, but to be used with small hp tractors so that one wouldn't have to go up to agricultural size tractors. Frankly I fail to see what is the advantage of those cylindrical bales (they are not round yet ) vs small squares. These implements do have a place only if one doesn't have tractors around 40hp.


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

MTB98 said:


> You have to stop for a few seconds to finish off the bale, tie/wrap it then drop it out before continuing to bale?


Yep just like the big balers


----------



## Clarner (7 mo ago)

Trillium Farm said:


> The small balers were actually NOT made to do small bales per se, as one can already do that with a regular sq baler by adjusting the length, but to be used with small hp tractors so that one wouldn't have to go up to agricultural size tractors. Frankly I fail to see what is the advantage of those cylindrical bales (they are not round yet ) vs small squares. These implements do have a place only if one doesn't have tractors around 40hp.


We have/had the bigger balers and the square balers and the small, medium, and large tractors., the square did not adjust as much as i liked but still made a nice bale and the small animals waste more of the big bales so I like the small round bales. Easy to handle and less waste. They also fit perfect in the discarded lick tubs that you have so many you dont know what to do with and with a little ingenuity we made it where there very little waste now.


----------



## BirdDoc (Jun 26, 2021)

I bought my small baler when I started out and the only land I could get my hands on to cut was near where I worked, 30 miles from home. I needed to put a baler, tractor, and hay rake on a 30' trailer to make it happen. It worked as well as anything could at the time.


----------



## alwaysinlove (1 mo ago)

They weigh about 40-45lbs and are much easier than the squares. So we decided to buy another one just for our stock which will be way down in a month or so. We bought the Yanmar Package of baler, cutter and mini rake.


----------

